# we laughed at the guy setting up Ballygowan Water.



## Leper (19 Apr 2012)

On the Late Late Show many years ago we laughed at the guy setting up Ballygowan Water.  He informed the nation on the Enterprise Show that he was going to sell water to the Irish.  The scowling, guffaws and derision from the audience that night said it all.

. . . and a few years on, yer man is a millionaire and we are buying his water for health reasons, but, wait, is there not a scare that plastic bottles left under sunlight become "heated" and are now a health scare?

Back to the tap folks . . . and use enough of it, your country needs the taxes.


----------



## zztop (19 Apr 2012)

This is an urban myth leper.See Snopes.com


----------



## Purple (19 Apr 2012)

Ballygowan is owned by Britvic and has been since 2007.


----------



## Leper (19 Apr 2012)

It is not an urban myth. I saw the programme myself.  I am not talking about 2007 the programme was made at least twenty years before.


----------



## Marion (19 Apr 2012)

Leper is correct. 

A (good-looking ) guy called Geoff Reid set up the company in the early 1980s. And we did think it was hilarious. 

Marion


----------



## Leper (20 Apr 2012)

Muchas Gracias Marion, what was left of my street-cred has been restored.

Thanks again.
Lep


----------



## zztop (20 Apr 2012)

http://www.snopes.com/medical/toxins/cookplastic.asp

This is what I am refeering to.
Cant comment on Mr Read.


----------

